

Encryption of messages on the fly in a single step in any program – Crymer - yhurynovich
http://crymer.com/

======
yhurynovich
We just launched a program to encrypt messages. I would be grateful for any
feedback. Now the program is in beta and is available for Windows. Continue
its development?

------
lesault
Do you have information on what algorithms are being used for encryption?

~~~
yhurynovich
Hi, we use Rijndael (AES) with 256 key for message body and RSA with 2048 key
for session key.

~~~
dang
Astroturfed comments and accounts created to upvote your story are two of our
least favorite things on HN.

This looks like good work. Please don't ruin your chances of sharing it with
the community by using tactics like this.

~~~
yhurynovich
Sorry, but all the votes and comments given by users ycombinator or my
friends. I gave a link to an entry in Facebook and colleagues if it is
prohibited by the rules, sorry.
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/StartupHub/permalink/7307943...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/StartupHub/permalink/730794370322847/)

